# Ordering Americans To Buy $50 Lightbulbs



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

NEW YORK  Two leading makers of lighting products are showcasing LED bulbs that are bright enough to replace energy-guzzling 100-watt light bulbs set to disappear from stores in January.

Their demonstrations at the LightFair trade show in Philadelphia this week mean that brighter LED bulbs will likely go on sale next year, but after *a government ban takes effect*.

The new bulbs will also be expensive  *about $50 each * so the development may not prevent consumers from hoarding traditional bulbs.

The technology in traditional "incandescent" bulbs is more than a century old. Such bulbs waste most of the electricity that feeds them, turning it into heat. The 100-watt bulb, in particular, produces so much heat that it's used in Hasbro's Easy-Bake Oven.

To encourage energy efficiency, *Congress passed a law in 2007 mandating *that bulbs producing 100 watts worth of light meet certain efficiency goals, starting in 2012. Conventional light bulbs don't meet those goals, so the law will prohibit making or importing them. The same rule will start apply to remaining bulbs 40 watts and above in 2014. Since January, California has already banned stores from restocking 100-watt incandescent bulbs.
LED bulbs hit 100 watts as federal ban looms - Yahoo! News

So...exactly which part of the Constitution covers 'mandating which light bulbs Americans can use'?
(in 2007, Democrats controlled both chambers of Congress)

Is that after the 'toilet bowl amendment'?  ("When the federal government mandated that new toilets use no more than 1.6 gallons per flush,...")


----------



## uscitizen (May 17, 2011)

Which part of the constitution allows individual rights to coprorations?

Which part allows the regulation of drugs both prescription and non prescription?

Which part allows prohibiting the marriage of gays?

Which part...


----------



## uscitizen (May 17, 2011)

BTW a local Lowes recently were selling the flourescent bulbs for $1 each.
So how does this mandate a person buying the most expensive bulbs?


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> BTW a local Lowes recently were selling the flourescent bulbs for $1 each.
> So how does this mandate a person buying the most expensive bulbs?



This is a much better post...the first one was just nonsense.

The question is, should the government be mandating or banning lightbulbs?

I'm gonna guess, from that other post, that you would be fine with the gov sticking to its Constitutional powers, pretty much.


----------



## Toro (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for this PC. It reminded me that I've got to start hoarding light bulbs soon.


----------



## uscitizen (May 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > BTW a local Lowes recently were selling the flourescent bulbs for $1 each.
> ...



Nope, because the constitution is way out of date.  The writers could not envision our electric grid or our dependence on oil nor the effects of polloution, etc.
And our govt has not kept up in updating the constitution.

Nor could the founders envision how lazy and spoiled the American people would become.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 17, 2011)

I've been stocking up on 25w, 40w, 60w, and 75w bulbs since January and will continue to do so.  Fuck those cfl's, I hate them and refuse to buy them and fuck congress for banning and mandating.  

Companies can get around this ban by marketing bulbs as 'small heaters'.


----------



## edthecynic (May 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> BTW a local Lowes recently were selling the flourescent bulbs for $1 each.
> So how does this mandate a person buying the most expensive bulbs?


And those CFLs were $10 only a few years ago. LED prices are coming down quickly. The DoE expects, the most common size light bulb used, a 60-watt equivalent LED bulb to cost $10 by 2015. There are 425 million incandescent light bulbs in the 60-watt range in use in the U.S. today.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/dp/B002ZBJ25G/ref=pd_cp_e_0"]Amazon.com: Dimmable E26 A60 Standard Household Base 50 Watt Incandescent Light Bulb Replacement with a 6 Watt Led, Warm White By Ledwholesalers, 1012ww: Home Improvement[/ame]
*Dimmable  E26 A60 Standard Household Base 50 Watt Incandescent Light Bulb  Replacement with a 6 Watt Led, Warm White By Ledwholesalers, 1012ww*

               by [ame="http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_hi?_encoding=UTF8&node=228013&field-brandtextbin=LEDWholesalers"]LEDWholesalers[/ame]              
                                                                                                              [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/product-reviews/B002ZBJ25G/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_img?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]4.0 out of 5 stars [/ame] [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/product-reviews/B002ZBJ25G/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_img?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]See all reviews [/ame]([ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/product-reviews/B002ZBJ25G/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]25 customer reviews[/ame])                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      *25 Reviews*​      [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/product-reviews/B002ZBJ25G/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_5?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addFiveStar"]5 star[/ame]:    (13)      [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/product-reviews/B002ZBJ25G/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_4?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addFourStar"]4 star[/ame]:    (5)      [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/product-reviews/B002ZBJ25G/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_3?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addThreeStar"]3 star[/ame]:    (2)      [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/product-reviews/B002ZBJ25G/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_2?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addTwoStar"]2 star[/ame]:    (3)      [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/product-reviews/B002ZBJ25G/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar"]1 star[/ame]:    (2)   
** [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Household-Incandescent-Replacement-Ledwholesalers/product-reviews/B002ZBJ25G/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_all?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]See all 25 customer reviews...[/ame]    

                            |                                [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/like/external/submit.html/ref=pd_like_submit_like_unrec_nojs_dp?ie=UTF8&itemType=asin&redirect=1&sessionId=184-7913051-4488237&redirectPath=%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB002ZBJ25G%3Fref%255F%3Dpd%255Fcp%255Fe%255F0&itemId=B002ZBJ25G&action=like"]                      Like              [/ame]        1305652943     false     -1     8     8     7    (8)                 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Price:     *$17.80* 
o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o   
                                          In Stock.





[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pharox-III-DIMMABLE-Watt-Light/dp/B002BZTG4I/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1305653348&sr=8-6[/ame]
*Pharox III DIMMABLE LED 6 Watt LED Light Bulb - 60 Watt Incandescent Replacement Bulb*

               by [ame="http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_hi?_encoding=UTF8&node=228013&field-brandtextbin=LEDinsider"]LEDinsider[/ame]              
                                                                                                              [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pharox-III-DIMMABLE-Watt-Light/product-reviews/B002BZTG4I/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_img?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]3.2 out of 5 stars [/ame] [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pharox-III-DIMMABLE-Watt-Light/product-reviews/B002BZTG4I/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_img?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]See all reviews [/ame]([ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pharox-III-DIMMABLE-Watt-Light/product-reviews/B002BZTG4I/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]28 customer reviews[/ame])                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               *28 Reviews*​      [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pharox-III-DIMMABLE-Watt-Light/product-reviews/B002BZTG4I/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_5?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addFiveStar"]5 star[/ame]:    (7)      [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pharox-III-DIMMABLE-Watt-Light/product-reviews/B002BZTG4I/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_4?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addFourStar"]4 star[/ame]:    (7)      [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pharox-III-DIMMABLE-Watt-Light/product-reviews/B002BZTG4I/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_3?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addThreeStar"]3 star[/ame]:    (7)      2 star:     (0)      [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pharox-III-DIMMABLE-Watt-Light/product-reviews/B002BZTG4I/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar"]1 star[/ame]:    (7)   
** [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Pharox-III-DIMMABLE-Watt-Light/product-reviews/B002BZTG4I/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_pop_hist_all?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]See all 28 customer reviews...[/ame]    

                            |                                [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/like/external/submit.html/ref=pd_like_submit_like_unrec_nojs_dp?ie=UTF8&itemType=asin&redirect=1&sessionId=184-7913051-4488237&redirectPath=%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB002BZTG4I%3Fref%255F%3Dsr%255F1%255F6%26qid%3D1305653348%26sr%3D8-6&itemId=B002BZTG4I&action=like"]                      Like              [/ame]        1305653410     false     -1     2     2     1    (2)                 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                               List Price:     $65.00                                      Price:     *$29.49*                                     & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*.    [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=mk_sss_dp_1?ie=UTF8&nodeId=527692&pop-up=1"]Details[/ame]                                             You Save:     $35.51         (55%)                                                               
o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o o   
                                          In Stock.
 Sold by *[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/seller/at-a-glance.html?ie=UTF8&isAmazonFulfilled=1&seller=A23AUXUEVS3TT3"]EagleLight LEDs[/ame]* and [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=106096011&ref=dp_fulfillment"]*Fulfilled by Amazon*[/ame].            Fulfillment by Amazon (FBA) is a service we offer sellers that lets  them store their products in Amazon's own warehouses, and we directly  pack, ship, and provide customer service for these items. Something we  hope you'll especially enjoy: _FBA items qualify for FREE Super Saver Shipping and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._ 

  If you're a seller, you can increase your sales significantly by using Fulfillment by Amazon. We invite you to [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/seller/fba/fulfillment-by-amazon.html?ie=UTF8&ref=dp_fba_pop&ld=AZFBADP"]learn more about Fulfillment by Amazon[/ame]. 
  Gift-wrap available. 


   Only 16 left in stock--order soon. 
*Want it delivered Wednesday, May 18?* Order it in the next 3 hours and 26 minutes, and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout.               [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=ftinfo_dp_?ie=UTF8&nodeId=3510241&pop-up=1"]Details[/ame] 



              [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002BZTG4I/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1305653348&sr=8-6&condition=new"]6 new[/ame] from $24.50


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2011)

IIRC, both Dems and Republicans overwhelmingly voted this into law and Dubya signed it.

What we have left is a lot of hysteria and outright falsehoods about light bulbs.

Here's a short discussion.

Dispelling Myths about the Federal Light Bulb Standard | MEEA Unplugged


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



That's Truthmatter's Brand of Stupid.  The Constitution did not cover the proper disposition of horseshit either


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > BTW a local Lowes recently were selling the flourescent bulbs for $1 each.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCkJ16gbrgg&feature=related]YouTube - The Pretenders- My City Was Gone (45)[/ame]


I didn't want to buy any bulbs, I just like your music.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

Toro said:


> Thanks for this PC. It reminded me that I've got to start hoarding light bulbs soon.



And I hear that folks go to Canada to get the old full flush toilets....

...is that true?


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




Spoken like a true Progressive!


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> IIRC, both Dems and Republicans overwhelmingly voted this into law and Dubya signed it.
> 
> What we have left is a lot of hysteria and outright falsehoods about light bulbs.
> 
> ...



You don't mind your gov telling you what kinds of bulbs to use...as long as it's bipartisan?


----------



## rdean (May 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> NEW YORK  Two leading makers of lighting products are showcasing LED bulbs that are bright enough to replace energy-guzzling 100-watt light bulbs set to disappear from stores in January.
> 
> Their demonstrations at the LightFair trade show in Philadelphia this week mean that brighter LED bulbs will likely go on sale next year, but after *a government ban takes effect*.
> 
> ...



The technology in traditional "incandescent" bulbs is more than a century old. Such bulbs waste most of the electricity that feeds them, turning it into heat. *The 100-watt bulb, in particular, produces so much heat that it's used in Hasbro's Easy-Bake Oven.*

LED Bulbs Get Brighter As Ban Looms

Get that?  The bulb produces so much heat, it's used in an "oven" to bake.

However, 60-watt bulbs are the big prize, since they're the most common. There are 425 million incandescent light bulbs in the 60-watt range in use in the U.S. today, said Zia Eftekhar, the head of Philips' North American lighting division. *The energy savings that could be realized by replacing them with 10-watt LED bulbs is staggering.*

Oops.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 17, 2011)

SAY WHAAA??...

The new $50 Bulb will replace incandescent Bulbs that have now been Banned by our Government. The Ban takes effect starting in January 2012.

Wow. Should our Government really be banning products and forcing Citizens to purchase particular products? This seems very disturbing to me. How can this be allowed to go forward? I've actually read where these new Bulbs are actually pretty hazardous. You don't want one of these Bulbs breaking in your Home. But these will be the only Bulbs you'll be allowed to purchase starting next year. Banning the old Bulbs just looks like an awful abuse of Power to me. I'm just so baffled as to how our Government can be allowed such unchecked power. Many are suspecting GE is behind this whole thing. They do have a very close relationship with this President. GE CEO Jeffrey Immelt is now his "Jobs Czar." I'm very disappointed this is being allowed to move forward. But what say you all?


----------



## Big Fitz (May 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> NEW YORK  Two leading makers of lighting products are showcasing LED bulbs that are bright enough to replace energy-guzzling 100-watt light bulbs set to disappear from stores in January.
> 
> Their demonstrations at the LightFair trade show in Philadelphia this week mean that brighter LED bulbs will likely go on sale next year, but after *a government ban takes effect*.
> 
> ...


This is a scam of epic proportions.  If fortunate, this ban will last 1 month as people throw a cast iron fit.


----------



## spectrumc01 (May 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > BTW a local Lowes recently were selling the flourescent bulbs for $1 each.
> ...



I would have to know which company donated more money to the politicians in question to get such favorable legislation passed in their favor.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 17, 2011)

If you can be forced to buy healthcare....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 17, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> ...Companies can get around this ban by marketing bulbs as 'small heaters'.


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC, both Dems and Republicans overwhelmingly voted this into law and Dubya signed it.
> ...


No one is stopping me from making my own lightbulbs.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 17, 2011)

Citizens/Consumers should always decide this stuff. Choosing which kind of Bulb you want to use should not involve the Government in any way. Its just not a Government issue. The more i read about this,the more i'm shocked so few are outraged over this. This is terrible Government abuse of power in my opinion. Why are so many so willing to just give all their Freedom & Liberty away? I just don't get it.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Ask the Chinese how backyard steel worked out for them.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

rdean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NEW YORK  Two leading makers of lighting products are showcasing LED bulbs that are bright enough to replace energy-guzzling 100-watt light bulbs set to disappear from stores in January.
> ...



How about this novel approach...we inform the citizens of the choices, as in an open debate, and allow them to make up their own minds....

... as opposed to bans and mandates.

Why is coercion so prominent in the Left's approach?


----------



## Wiseacre (May 17, 2011)

And those new light bulbs don't save as much energy or last as long as they thought either.   We were lied to, again.    Fuck 'em, I'm going back to candles.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> SAY WHAAA??...
> 
> The new $50 Bulb will replace incandescent Bulbs that have now been Banned by our Government. The Ban takes effect starting in January 2012.
> 
> Wow. Should our Government really be banning products and forcing Citizens to purchase particular products? This seems very disturbing to me. How can this be allowed to go forward? I've actually read where these new Bulbs are actually pretty hazardous. You don't want one of these Bulbs breaking in your Home. But these will be the only Bulbs you'll be allowed to purchase starting next year. Banning the old Bulbs just looks like an awful abuse of Power to me. I'm just so baffled as to how our Government can be allowed such unchecked power. Many are suspecting GE is behind this whole thing. They do have a very close relationship with this President. GE CEO Jeffrey Immelt is now his "Jobs Czar." I'm very disappointed this is being allowed to move forward. But what say you all?



what is this $50.00 bulb?

Oh and if anyone wants incandecents, i have cases ready to sell at overinflated prices when they are no longer made, and all my bulbs were made in the USA!

A side note:  I actually use the obamabulbs (CFL bulbs) in my house and have been using them for over 10 years.  I dont do it to save the planet,  I did it because they dont burn out and make my electric bill cheaper.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



On PayPerView??


----------



## Big Fitz (May 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Simple.  If given a choice, people won't choose the left's option.  That's why.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 17, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > SAY WHAAA??...
> ...



I use them in fixtures that are covered.  They look like crap in any decorative fixtures.  I too have plenty of the old school bulbs handy.


----------



## editec (May 17, 2011)

LED lights will be the wave of the future.

When their prices come down.


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Make a light bulb :: Edison Invents! :: Smithsonian Lemelson Center


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2011)

it's not just the USA, it's on the agenda for the whole world.....!!

we are one of the last countries to implement  it from what i have read....

I had the hubby go out and buy a ton of incandescent bulbs inevery watage that exist, 25,40, 60,75,100 and some 3 ways....hahahahahahahaha!  I hate the fluorescent lights...we boaght a bunch of them, and paid a fortune, and tried to truly do the right thing and cut our light wattage down...BUT they are just horrible, i hate the light they give off and we broke one the first day over the stove area and mercury got everywhere....around my cooking area, along with the fine glass....freaked me out, especially the warning on the mercury....

anyway, I sent Matt out to pick up all the incandescent lights he could find!   

they say they put out more heat than light and they are a waste, but THIS IS WHY I LIKE THEM, living in Maine, it's near always cold in the house a good portion of the year...the heat that the incandescent lights put out is like a 2 for 1, for me!


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Citizens/Consumers should always decide this stuff. Choosing which kind of Bulb you want to use should not involve the Government in any way. Its just not a Government issue. The more i read about this,the more i'm shocked so few are outraged over this. This is terrible Government abuse of power in my opinion. Why are so many so willing to just give all their Freedom & Liberty away? I just don't get it.



Its only an issue if the sycophants can figure out a way to blame Bush for it or use as an excuse to spew hatred at one of the left' other target's


----------



## High_Gravity (May 17, 2011)

Wait a minute $50 light bulbs? how are people supposed to afford this?


----------



## edthecynic (May 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


Well, either you didn't like my music or you missed the post, you didn't comment on my musical answer to your tie comment. 



edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > You know, *you are  far better at picking out ties* than articulating posts...
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



So, after all the talk of history, and Enlightenment.....some things never change.
They think it's about light bulbs and toilet bulbs.

1. *Enemies of the common good must be forced to bend to the general will!* He described *state-sanctioned coercion *as forcing men to be free.For Rousseau mechanisms of democracy such as voting, representative bodies, etc. are hardly ever necessary where the government is well-intentioned. Brandishings

2.	Although attributed to Rousseau, it was Diderot who gave the model for totalitarianism of reason: *We must reason about all things, and anyone who refuses to seek out the truth thereby renounces his human nature and should be treated by the rest of his species as a wild beast.  *So, once truth is determined, anyone who doesnt accept it was either insane or wicked and morally evil. It is not the individual who has the  right to decide about the nature of right and wrong, but only the human race, expressed as the general will.  Himmelfarb, The Roads to Modernity, p. 167-68


So many well-meaning folks...(sigh)...still cling to statism.


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Wait a minute $50 light bulbs? how are people supposed to afford this?



I'm sure Obama has some sort of waiver for his friends you are his friend right?


----------



## DiamondDave (May 17, 2011)

And God forbid anyone need a natural light incandescent bulb....


----------



## High_Gravity (May 17, 2011)

Robert said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute $50 light bulbs? how are people supposed to afford this?
> ...



No but I'm gonna try to be now.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

It started many moons ago......

In addition to raising auto fuel efficiency standards 40 percent, an energy bill passed by Congress yesterday bans the incandescent light bulb by 2014. 

President Bush signed the 822-page measure into law today after it was sent up Pennsylvania Avenue in a Toyota Prius hybrid vehicle. The House passed the bill by a 314-100 vote after approval by the Senate last week. 

Rep. John D. Dingell, D-Mich., chairman of the House Energy and Commerce Committee, said the legislation will boost the energy efficiency of "almost every significant product and tool and appliance that we use, from light bulbs to light trucks." 

The phase-out of incandescent light is to begin with the 100-watt bulb in 2012 and end in 2014 with the 40-watt. 



Read more: Congress bans incandescent bulbs Congress bans incandescent bulbs

Oh and the $50.00 light bulb are LED and are suppose to last 15-17 years.


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2011)

if memory serves....this ain't just an obama thing....the law might have passed under Bush, but they gave 5-10 years to implement it....

it really made me think of "One world government" when i i had read that the rest of the westernized world had already banned the incandescent bulbs...or were near complete in doing such....

if any of you want to search this, i believe it was under a google search for a "world Calendar" and it listed the cutoffs for each country on the ban....this was about a year ago, but i believe it should still be out there to retrieve....


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 17, 2011)

I don't care how anyone feels about either Bulb. That's a Citizen/Consumer decision. It's not the Government's place to ban a product and then force Citizens to purchase their product. It's just wrong. This is a terrible Government over-reach in my opinion. I just hope cooler heads prevail and someone steps in to end this madness. And i also think GE should be investigated.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 17, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I'm about to start stocking up on light bulbs, this is madness.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



#8! 

Yes!

Sounds like stuff I used to hear at the Limelight.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> *I don't care how anyone feels about either Bulb. That's a Citizen/Consumer decision. It's not the Government's place to ban a product and then force Citizens to purchase their product.* It's just wrong. This is a terrible Government over-reach in my opinion. I just hope cooler heads prevail and someone steps in to end this madness. And i also think GE should be investigated.



I agree, that sounds like some Soviet Russia type shit right there.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

Robert said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens/Consumers should always decide this stuff. Choosing which kind of Bulb you want to use should not involve the Government in any way. Its just not a Government issue. The more i read about this,the more i'm shocked so few are outraged over this. This is terrible Government abuse of power in my opinion. Why are so many so willing to just give all their Freedom & Liberty away? I just don't get it.
> ...



So if President Bush sign the legislation that requires this implementation and someone posts that fact, in your mind is that "Blaming Bush"?

But then again it might just stop some dumbshit from blaming it on the current POTUS.

Congress bans incandescent bulbs


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2011)

it's kinda like unleaded gasoline verses regular....this kinda stuff happens all the time....Libo


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I don't know about you guys but I'm about to start stocking up on light bulbs, this is madness.



When they find out, they'll just mandate that you live in a smaller place!


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I don't care how anyone feels about either Bulb. That's a Citizen/Consumer decision. It's not the Government's place to ban a product and then force Citizens to purchase their product. It's just wrong. This is a terrible Government over-reach in my opinion. I just hope cooler heads prevail and someone steps in to end this madness. And i also think GE should be investigated.



Careful now Libocalypesnow I'm pretty sure at this point the libs are heating up the OMG YOUR A RACIST PUPPY STOMPING BIGOT HOMOPHOBIC WALMART SHOPPING REDNECK yes that happens when you question the ONE the MESSIAH of all. Just wait until they implement the 1000 dollar shoe laces.


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Keep trying dipshit I'm sure you'll figure out someway to blame someone else


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > SAY WHAAA??...
> ...



The ones I bought burn out the same and now we're told not to get too close to them because they put off a harmful gas. 

Good idea.


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2011)

Robert said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens/Consumers should always decide this stuff. Choosing which kind of Bulb you want to use should not involve the Government in any way. Its just not a Government issue. The more i read about this,the more i'm shocked so few are outraged over this. This is terrible Government abuse of power in my opinion. Why are so many so willing to just give all their Freedom & Liberty away? I just don't get it.
> ...



so let's recount what has happened here:

Libo does try to blame obama in this thread that he started in his last line or 2, without any proof what so ever that obama is the president that signed this legislation, and you try to blame liberals for bringing up that Bush actually WAS the one who signed it in to law....?

OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEDDDDOOOOOKKKKKI I I I


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > SAY WHAAA??...
> ...


Why do you call them Obamabulbs? Bushbulbs would be more accurate.


----------



## signelect (May 17, 2011)

Isn't GE the company that doesn't pay taxes, wonder what there lobby contribution is to the Obama campaign.


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2011)

Care4all said:


> it's not just the USA, it's on the agenda for the whole world.....!!
> 
> we are one of the last countries to implement  it from what i have read....
> 
> ...


Not all incandescents are being banned, just the ones that are energy inefficient.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

Robert said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...




Ah, did you go and blame your favorite whipping boy?  

Blow it out you ass, motorcycle man.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=441-Vnv7cRY]YouTube - Frank Zappa - Titties and Beer[/ame]


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2011)

Care4all said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Actually I was pointing out the typical Behavior of the Left while at the same time laughing at their ability to speak out of both sides of their ass. I do have to chuckle at this point for the sudden response at pointing our a simple truth.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2011)

Care4all said:


> it's kinda like unleaded gasoline verses regular....this kinda stuff happens all the time....Libo



Yeah advances happen everyday but unleaded didn't jump to 39 dollars a gallon from 39 cents.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 17, 2011)

I don't care who you want to blame. It's still wrong. Someone should step in and stop this from happening. I don't care whether it's a Republican or a Democrat who does it. Just stop it from being implemented and i'll be satisfied. If you just watch it happen without doing anything then you are at fault and are complicit.


----------



## boedicca (May 17, 2011)

How the government improves our lives:

_Cleaning Up a Broken CFL

What to Do if a Compact Fluorescent Light (CFL) Bulb or Fluorescent Tube Light Bulb Breaks in Your Home: Overview

Fluorescent light bulbs contain a small amount of mercury sealed within the glass tubing. When a fluorescent bulb breaks in your home, some of this mercury is released as mercury vapor. The broken bulb can continue to release mercury vapor until it is cleaned up and removed from the residence. To minimize exposure to mercury vapor, EPA recommends that residents follow the cleanup and disposal steps described below.

This page presents only the most important steps to reduce exposure to mercury vapor from a broken bulb.

&#9658; View the detailed recommendations.

&#9658; Download and print a three-page PDF version of this overview and the detailed recommendations (91K, about PDF) | en español (30K, about PDF)

    Before cleanup 
        Have people and pets leave the room.
        Air out the room for 5-10 minutes by opening a window or door to the outdoor environment. 
        Shut off the central forced air heating/air-conditioning system, if you have one.
        Collect materials needed to clean up broken bulb.

    During cleanup
        Be thorough in collecting broken glass and visible powder.
        Place cleanup materials in a sealable container.

    After cleanup
        Promptly place all bulb debris and cleanup materials outdoors in a trash container or protected area until materials can be disposed of properly. Avoid leaving any bulb fragments or cleanup materials indoors.
        If practical, continue to air out the room where the bulb was broken and leave the heating/air conditioning system shut off for several hours._


Cleaning Up a Broken Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb (CFL) | Cleanup and Safe Disposal of Compact Fluorescent Light Bulbs | US EPA


----------



## boedicca (May 17, 2011)

libocalypsenow said:


> i don't care who you want to blame. It's still wrong. Someone should step in and stop this from happening. I don't care whether it's a republican or a democrat who does it. Just stop it from being implemented and i'll be satisfied. If you just watch it happen without doing anything then you are at fault and are complicit.




qft


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I don't care who you want to blame. It's still wrong. Someone should step in and stop this from happening. I don't care whether it's a Republican or a Democrat who does it. Just stop it from being implemented and i'll be satisfied. If you just watch it happen without doing anything then you are at fault and are complicit.


Who the hell cares if lightbulbs have to become more energy efficient?

Jesus, do you pee your pants in terror over everything?


----------



## Claudette (May 17, 2011)

If this shit passed Congress then the Clowns in Congress are to blame. 

Who the hell is gonna have the money to pay $50 for a damned light bulb??

If you break one its a hazmat issue. Who is to blame if you or a member of your family  dies of mercury poisoning??

Brilliant. Another bright idea courtsey of the best and brightest in the land.  Our elected officials. 

What a bunch of morons.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I don't care who you want to blame. It's still wrong. Someone should step in and stop this from happening. I don't care whether it's a Republican or a Democrat who does it. Just stop it from being implemented and i'll be satisfied. If you just watch it happen without doing anything then you are at fault and are complicit.



I support enery-efficiency regulations.  One of the few decisions of Presisent Bush that I agree with.

Philips Lighting is launching a range of incandescent light bulbs that it says comply with impending energy-efficiency regulations.

The EcoVantage range has the same look, shape and feel as common household bulbs, available in soft white, true-color natural light and crystal clear options, and starts at $2.97 for a two-pack, Philips said. EcoVantage uses halogen technology to offer energy savings of at least 28 percent, the company added.

The lights are available in 29-watt, 43-watt and 72-watt versions, replacing 40-watt, 60-watt and 100-watt traditional incandescents. The bulbs will be sold exclusively at Home Depot, starting on Earth Day.

Philips Seeks to Beat Incandescent &#8216;Ban&#8217; · Environmental Management & Energy News · Environmental Leader


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> How the government improves our lives:
> 
> _Cleaning Up a Broken CFL
> 
> ...



You know,most often when the Government tells you it's "For your own Good",it probably isn't. That has been my experience with Government anyway. It's always "For your own Good." When they say that,you just know they're taking more of your Freedom away. It's actually very sad to see so many cheerleading for these kinds of Government abuses. I guess they just don't know any better.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 17, 2011)

All that mercury going into landfills......such irony.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

Claudette said:


> If this shit passed Congress then the Clowns in Congress are to blame.
> 
> Who the hell is gonna have the money to pay $50 for a damned light bulb??
> 
> ...



It passed Congress in 2007.  

The $50 bulbs are new LED's and are said to last 15-17 years

I don't know if there is any hazzard if you break an LED


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > How the government improves our lives:
> ...



Actually there are several examples through-out our history that "For your own good" really was and is.  The problem in many of the historical cases is that the government reacted to an incident.  The one I remember the best is when some phamacist mixed anti-freeze in cough syrup and several children got sick and died.  That launched the FDA.


----------



## Robert (May 17, 2011)

Think about all the toxic crap being used to make the silicon for this stuff the enviro nut's were screaming bloody murder not long ago about that little fact.....now suddenly it ok?


----------



## edthecynic (May 17, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Because they know the Right hates this country so much that they will choose to aid and abet the enemies of this country by being as wasteful as humanly possible rather than starve our enemies of the oil money that fuels their terrorist attacks on our soil.

April 22, 2008
RUSH:  "It's very simple. Drive. Drive! Drive five miles above the speed limit when you're on the highway. Go out and buy, buy, buy! Use extra toilet paper. Clog up the toilet if you have to with extra toilet paper. Use, use, use. Turn on every light in the house, every light in the office, and leave it on when you leave -- and if you see anybody driving a stupid hybrid around, just buzz 'em with your horn and wave at 'em as you speed by."


----------



## boedicca (May 17, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





Making broad based laws and regulations over isolated incidents is overkill and your little POV neglects the costs and burdens such overkill places on those who have done no harm.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 17, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...







Did you say "Rush"???

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCkJ16gbrgg&feature=related]YouTube - The Pretenders- My City Was Gone (45)[/ame]


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



I can't completely disagree that the government has at times overreacted and overreacted badly.  However, the consequences of not taking action many times outweights the problems of "overkill".  Regulating energy efficency I happen to agree with.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 17, 2011)

I just bought a half dozen of these New Orleans style gas lamps for my pub in the barn.






Maybe I'll use them all through my house too.


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2011)

The SCOTUS just gave law enforcement effective carte blanche to ignore the 4th Amendment and garden variety government regulation of commerce is what you choose to get your panties in a twist about?

That's some seriously fucked up priorities right there.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 17, 2011)

I use halogen bulbs in all my recessed lighting.  As far as I know, they're not being banned.


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2011)

Here's a solution.

Don't ban the sale of incandescent bulbs, just tax them at $100 a piece.

Any alleged constitutional stumbling blocks eradicted.


----------



## KissMy (May 17, 2011)

CFLs don't fit in my oven & likely can't handle the heat. They also don't work in cold weather for outdoor lighting. Not good as dimmers either.


----------



## WillowTree (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> SAY WHAAA??...
> 
> The new $50 Bulb will replace incandescent Bulbs that have now been Banned by our Government. The Ban takes effect starting in January 2012.
> 
> Wow. Should our Government really be banning products and forcing Citizens to purchase particular products? This seems very disturbing to me. How can this be allowed to go forward? I've actually read where these new Bulbs are actually pretty hazardous. You don't want one of these Bulbs breaking in your Home. But these will be the only Bulbs you'll be allowed to purchase starting next year. Banning the old Bulbs just looks like an awful abuse of Power to me. I'm just so baffled as to how our Government can be allowed such unchecked power. Many are suspecting GE is behind this whole thing. They do have a very close relationship with this President. GE CEO Jeffrey Immelt is now his "Jobs Czar." I'm very disappointed this is being allowed to move forward. But what say you all?



I fucking can't wait to see what the libtards are gonna do with all that damn mercury.. teee heeee heee.


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> I use halogen bulbs in all my recessed lighting.  As far as I know, they're not being banned.


Halogens are energy efficient incandescent bulbs and are not being banned.


----------



## PixieStix (May 17, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Wait a minute $50 light bulbs? how are people supposed to afford this?



Not only that. But factories will close and jobs lost. 

Congress has nothing better to do, than to kowtow to GE?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8eA4uJjE70&NR=1]YouTube - Incandescent light bulb ban in 2014[/ame]

Remember this?



> Jeffrey Immelt's appointment to the Economic Recovery Advisory Board doesn't signal any change in direction for the White House. Why? Because GE CEO Immelt has been on board with Team Obama and its big government agenda all along.



Read more: GE's Jeff Immelt Chosen to Lead Jobs Council -- When Will Obama Get Serious About Real Policy Change? - FoxNews.com
​


----------



## Mr Natural (May 17, 2011)

I'm in the process of stocking up on tungstens.  Every time I go to the store, I pick up a few.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 17, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> It started many moons ago......
> 
> In addition to raising auto fuel efficiency standards 40 percent, an energy bill passed by Congress yesterday bans the incandescent light bulb by 2014.
> 
> ...



LED lights have been used on trucks and trailers for a few years now. They end up burning out in about 1 & 1/2 years.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > it's not just the USA, it's on the agenda for the whole world.....!!
> ...



The ban is on 100W starting in 2012; 40W and up starting in 2014.


----------



## WillowTree (May 17, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute $50 light bulbs? how are people supposed to afford this?
> ...



you reap what ya sow.


----------



## boedicca (May 17, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > It started many moons ago......
> ...




That's really worth 50 BUCKS!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Some fleets are requiring them to be replaced with incandescents when they burn out. those are only 7 bucks each.


----------



## PixieStix (May 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



How about congressbulbs? Maybe, dumbpeoplewhovoteouttheirbuttbulbs?


----------



## logical4u (May 17, 2011)

This is great!  Now our government can "require" us to purchase items according to decree.  When the republicans get in, they could "require" all people to own a firearm (maybe even an automatic)!  They could also be ordered to support the coal and oil industries!  They could make houses have a 3000 sq ft minimum!
Then when democrats get back in office, they can order everyone to cut their houses in half for another family or tear down half!  They can "require" everyone to install solar panels on their property to help supply the community with "free power" (of course the homeowner would be responsible for maintenance)!  They can give waivers to all companies that are "friends of the democrats".  

It will be like old England when the royalty decreed which religion would be followed, usually involving much bloodshed!  Wow, aren't we "progresssing"?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 17, 2011)

Hey here's a crazy idea...Why not let the Citizens/Consumers decide for themselves which light bulbs they want to purchase? I know this sounds shocking & appalling to the usual suspects,but what the hell? Give Freedom a chance. How bout it people?


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2011)

a little more info:



> Energy Independence and Security Act of 2007
> 
> Legislative history
> Introduced in the House as H.R.6 by Rep. Nick Rahall (D-WV) on January 12, 2007
> ...


Energy Independence and Security Act of 2007 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/167718-and-here-comes-the-50-light-bulb.html

PoliticalChic and LibocalypseNow - Not so strange bedfellows. 


I think we need a marriage.  err, I mean a merge.


----------



## Montrovant (May 17, 2011)

I wonder if people are willing to be clear in their statements about this.  The OP and some subsequent posts make it sound as though the government has banned incandescent bulbs and will require the manufacture of these $50 dollar bulbs.


----------



## westwall (May 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...





The Constitution is out of date huh.  Nice to know where you stand on individual liberty and freedom.  No doubt your Con Con would see the end of the 2nd Amendment and universal amnesty for illegals eh?


----------



## Angelhair (May 17, 2011)

_Government takeover = loss of liberty........_


----------



## kiwiman127 (May 17, 2011)

Hmm,,,two threads the same subject,,,,some people got their daily talking points.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > It started many moons ago......
> ...



I imagine they are not these.

GE's New Omni-Direction LED Bulb that Will Last for 17 Years

GEs new omnidirection LED bulb that will last for 17 years is an excellent breakthrough for modern technology. GE has announced that an LED 40 watt replacement bulb is expected to be available in the near future. This Energy Smart bulb is expected to save consumers over seventy-five percent more energy while putting out almost the same amount of light as the incandescent bulb does.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2011)

So . . . pros and cons:



> *The advantages of CFLs, according to ENERGYSTAR®, include:*
> 
> Provides the same amount of light as an ordinary bulb, but uses about 75 percent less energy  *(the ones I buy don't) *
> 
> ...



Sometimes an incandescent bulb will be the best option, but we're not going to have that choice.

Guess who the largest producer of CFL and LED lighting in the world is?  General Electric who unfortunately will be manufacturing most of the product overseas in places like China and then importing it back to the United States.   And who is Obama's recently appointed head of the President's Council on Jobs and Competitiveness?  Jeff Immelt, CEO of GE.

Who is Obama's current Chief of Staff?  William Daley who just happened to recently be on the executive committee for JP Morgan.  Why does that matter to energy policy?  Well, JP Morgan is applying a lot of external and internal strategies to raise energy prices by bringing about government-mandated reductions in greenhouse gas emissions including mandating the appliances, heating, and lighting that will be allowed and imposing high taxes on energy to force people to buy smaller houses and appliances, etc.

All you have to do is follow the money on some of this stuff and all sorts of red flags pop up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 17, 2011)

BlindBoo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



No, I'm talking about these lights.

Sealed, 4" Round LED Trailer Stop, Turn and Tail Light, Flange Mount, 3-Function, 10 SuperDiode Optronics Trailer Lights STL42RB

Optronics Trailer Lights - STL42RB

5-1/2" Diam x 1-5/16" D; Sealed, waterproof; flange mount on 4-1/4" centers; 3-prong plug connection; 10 super diode LEDs
Sealed, 4" Round LED Trailer Stop, Turn and Tail Light, Flange Mount, 3-Function, 10-Super Diode

This is a sealed, round LED combination stop, turn, and tail light. The LEDs in this light are super diodes for exceptional brightness and performance


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Do you think the auto LED's cost 50 bucks?


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2011)

the use of incandescent bulbs are not banned....if we have them, we can use them in 2012-the end of our lifetime.

manufacturers can not produce them, due to higher energy standards passed in this 2007 bill


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 17, 2011)

Care4all said:


> the use of incandescent bulbs are not banned....if we have them, we can use them in 2012-the end of our lifetime.
> 
> manufacturers can not produce them, due to higher energy standards passed in this 2007 bill



Semantics.

If they are banned from production then use is banned by attrition.


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > the use of incandescent bulbs are not banned....if we have them, we can use them in 2012-the end of our lifetime.
> ...



yes, eventually....but i gotta feeling, with everyone stocking up and those stocking up to sell on ebay...it won't come in to fruition in my lifetime.


----------



## MaggieMae (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> SAY WHAAA??...
> 
> The new $50 Bulb will replace incandescent Bulbs that have now been Banned by our Government. The Ban takes effect starting in January 2012.
> 
> Wow. Should our Government really be banning products and forcing Citizens to purchase particular products? This seems very disturbing to me. How can this be allowed to go forward? I've actually read where these new Bulbs are actually pretty hazardous. You don't want one of these Bulbs breaking in your Home. But these will be the only Bulbs you'll be allowed to purchase starting next year. Banning the old Bulbs just looks like an awful abuse of Power to me. I'm just so baffled as to how our Government can be allowed such unchecked power. Many are suspecting GE is behind this whole thing. They do have a very close relationship with this President. GE CEO Jeffrey Immelt is now his "Jobs Czar." I'm very disappointed this is being allowed to move forward. But what say you all?



Good grief, you people must lay awake nights thinking up shit you hope might stick as truth somewhere out in Loopyland. 

I've never paid more than $.99 for a regular replacement spiral bulb for the equivalence of 100 watts. The highest priced one I could find on the Internet was a _105 WATT SPIRAL DAYLIGHT COMPACT FLUORESCENT BULB REPLACES UP TO A 500 WATT INCANDESCENT AND LASTS 10,000 HOURS_ that sells for $46.00. But that's one helluva light bulb, not one normally needed in the comfort of your home.

With regard to the scare tactic:


> The average CFL contains 4 to 5 mg of mercury  a smidgen compared to other everyday items such as thermometers (500 mg), older thermostats (3,000 mg), and typical office lights (40 mg).
> 
> Should a bulb break, take these simple precautions. If a CFL breaks, first open nearby windows to disperse any vapor that may escape. Then sweep it up instead of vacuuming it to minimize vaporizing the mercury (that's when it becomes toxic). Do not use your hands. Finally, wipe the area with a damp, disposable paper towel to pick up all glass fragments. Place all fragments in a sealed plastic bag


 [and put the whole thing in a coffee can with a lid, then dump it].

This phase in (not a "ban" by the way) was signed off by President Bush. No men in black will be knocking at your door demanding you turn over all your old light bulbs...or else.

Phase-out of incandescent light bulbs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *Federal legislation*
> In December 2007, many of these state efforts became moot when the federal government enacted *the Energy Independence and Security Act of 2007*, which requires all general-purpose light bulbs that produce 3102600 lumens of light[8] be 30% more energy efficient (similar to current halogen lamps) than current incandescent bulbs by 2012 to 2014. The efficiency standards will start with 100-watt bulbs in January 2012 and end with 40-watt bulbs in January 2014.
> 
> *Light bulbs outside of this range are exempt from the restrictions (historically, less than 40 Watts or more than 150 Watts).* Also exempt are several classes of specialty lights, including appliance lamps, rough service bulbs, *3-way*, colored lamps, and plant lights.
> ...



Two more things: 

I replaced every lamp in my house with a spiral bulb more than three years ago and have only had to replace one--over the stove--which stays on 24/7.

What are the odds of breaking a light bulb anyway? I've never broken one in my entire [long] life, even when I needed to change one in the middle of the night having been asleep for hours.

This is a non-issue. That is all.


----------



## boedicca (May 17, 2011)

Care4all said:


> the use of incandescent bulbs are not banned....if we have them, we can use them in 2012-the end of our lifetime.
> 
> manufacturers can not produce them, due to higher energy standards passed in this 2007 bill




I'd really prefer just to be able to buy them instead of hoarding a 50+ year supply.

Just sayin'.


----------



## KissMy (May 17, 2011)

They banned Freon R-12 almost 20 years ago but you can still buy it. Mexico or some other country will make them & get them in the USA somehow.


----------



## boedicca (May 17, 2011)

MaggieMae said:


> I replaced every lamp in my house with a spiral bulb more than three years ago and have only had to replace one--over the stove--which stays on 24/7.
> 
> What are the odds of breaking a light bulb anyway? I've never broken one in my entire [long] life, even when I needed to change one in the middle of the night having been asleep for hours.
> 
> This is a non-issue. That is all.




Bully for you.  You should have the choice to buy the spiral bulbs if they are what you prefer to use.  

The rest of us should be equally free to buy non-toxic bulbs which don't require hazmat procedures in the unlikely event of a breakage.


----------



## rdean (May 17, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> So . . . pros and cons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This bill was signed under Bush.  Oops.


----------



## rdean (May 17, 2011)

I remember when CD Rom drives cost a thousand to 1,500 a pop.  Now they cost 15 dollars.  It will be the same with these bulbs.  The current technology being phased out is a hundred years old.  Sometimes you just have to drag Conservatives kicking and screaming into the world of "today".


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 17, 2011)

rdean said:


> I remember when CD Rom drives cost a thousand to 1,500 a pop.  Now they cost 15 dollars.  It will be the same with these bulbs.  The current technology being phased out is a hundred years old.  Sometimes you just have to drag Conservatives kicking and screaming into the world of "today".



You missed the part about _losing the choice_ of what to buy.


----------



## Zona (May 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Which part of the constitution allows individual rights to coprorations?
> 
> Which part allows the regulation of drugs both prescription and non prescription?
> 
> ...



You noticed how they always go there when its convenient.  lolololol


----------



## Zona (May 17, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when CD Rom drives cost a thousand to 1,500 a pop.  Now they cost 15 dollars.  It will be the same with these bulbs.  The current technology being phased out is a hundred years old.  Sometimes you just have to drag Conservatives kicking and screaming into the world of "today".
> ...



i want my mtv on beta?


----------



## MaggieMae (May 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> > I replaced every lamp in my house with a spiral bulb more than three years ago and have only had to replace one--over the stove--which stays on 24/7.
> ...



Then stock up now, sweetheart. Again, nobody's going to arrest you.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 17, 2011)

Toro said:


> Thanks for this PC. It reminded me that I've got to start hoarding light bulbs soon.



I've been doing that. They are everywhere. ( out of sight but of course ) lol.


----------



## Zona (May 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> IIRC, both Dems and Republicans overwhelmingly voted this into law and Dubya signed it.
> 
> What we have left is a lot of hysteria and outright falsehoods about light bulbs.
> 
> ...



I never did like blu ray...I want my laser disk dammit.


----------



## Rozman (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> SAY WHAAA??...
> 
> The new $50 Bulb will replace incandescent Bulbs that have now been Banned by our Government. The Ban takes effect starting in January 2012.
> 
> Wow. Should our Government really be banning products and forcing Citizens to purchase particular products? This seems very disturbing to me. How can this be allowed to go forward? I've actually read where these new Bulbs are actually pretty hazardous. You don't want one of these Bulbs breaking in your Home. But these will be the only Bulbs you'll be allowed to purchase starting next year. Banning the old Bulbs just looks like an awful abuse of Power to me. I'm just so baffled as to how our Government can be allowed such unchecked power. Many are suspecting GE is behind this whole thing. They do have a very close relationship with this President. GE CEO Jeffrey Immelt is now his "Jobs Czar." I'm very disappointed this is being allowed to move forward. But what say you all?




Buy Health Care it's good for you
Buy different light bulbs it's good for you.
We don't want you driving around so much,Gas hits all time high.
WH starts controlling what people eat....

Are we starting to see  a pattern here folks?


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 17, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> And God forbid anyone need a natural light incandescent bulb....



from what i was told the other day at Home Depot Dave,the incandescents are not being banned ....its the wattage that is being regulated.....no more 100 Watters..(already like this in California)....besides from what i also picked up,the Curly Q ones are just about obsolete.....Halos and LED's will be taking over pretty soon.....


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2011)

rdean said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > So . . . pros and cons:
> ...



No oops.   The Bush energy policy was only one of several of his policies that I heavily criticized or condemned at the time and that caused me to eagerly join the Tea Party movement that is focused on criticizing and condemning these excesses of Congress no matter who is President or who controls Congress.   It is policies like this that cost Bush his conservative credentials for many of us who once supported him.

Unfortunately, he signed the law forged and embraced by the Democrat majority with the help of several RINOs and the Obama Administration is of course more than eager to embrace it, expand it, and use it to great advantage in his long range plan to control all the energy in the country through Cap & Trade.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > the use of incandescent bulbs are not banned....if we have them, we can use them in 2012-the end of our lifetime.
> ...



That's the issue.  It isn't whether one is a reasonable trade off for another or which we should prefer as environmentalists which I suspect most or all of us are.

But I resist having yet another choice and option taken away by the ever more powerful government that presumes to tell me what will and will not be manufactured and sold in this country, most especially when it presumes to replace a servicable, inexpensive, and popular product with one that may be less satisfactory, costs more, and is more hazardous.

And will people use more CFLs or LEDs in an effort to get the same quanity and quality of light?   Already we're taking more than one smaller car to haul a group places when we all used to be able to fit into the larger vehicles we used to be able to buy.

Let us have choice and let the market decide what product we will buy.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 17, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> SAY WHAAA??...
> 
> The new $50 Bulb will replace incandescent Bulbs that have now been Banned by our Government. The Ban takes effect starting in January 2012.
> 
> Wow. Should our Government really be banning products and forcing Citizens to purchase particular products? This seems very disturbing to me. How can this be allowed to go forward? I've actually read where these new Bulbs are actually pretty hazardous. You don't want one of these Bulbs breaking in your Home. But these will be the only Bulbs you'll be allowed to purchase starting next year. Banning the old Bulbs just looks like an awful abuse of Power to me. I'm just so baffled as to how our Government can be allowed such unchecked power. Many are suspecting GE is behind this whole thing. They do have a very close relationship with this President. GE CEO Jeffrey Immelt is now his "Jobs Czar." I'm very disappointed this is being allowed to move forward. But what say you all?


"Should our Government really be banning products and forcing citizens to purchase particular products?"

SEE: Obamacare.


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when CD Rom drives cost a thousand to 1,500 a pop.  Now they cost 15 dollars.  It will be the same with these bulbs.  The current technology being phased out is a hundred years old.  Sometimes you just have to drag Conservatives kicking and screaming into the world of "today".
> ...



Are you still pissed off because you can't buy paint with lead in it too?


----------



## boedicca (May 17, 2011)

Incandescent bulbs are killing anyone.

But just try breaking a CFL!


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Which part of the constitution allows individual rights to coprorations?
> 
> Which part allows the regulation of drugs both prescription and non prescription?
> 
> ...



I think the one thing you're forgetting is this is a state's rights issue, not a federal issue. 

The federal government is impeding the rights of states when it comes to this. 

Course if anyone wants to take em to court they can get the law thrown out as unconstitutional, just like they did the line-item veto.

Usually this is a market-driven thing. Whether or not anyone will buy the damned things. They make em too expensive people will just use something else.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 17, 2011)

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



No, because leaded paint WAS hazardous to our health.

But now they want us to give up light bulbs that are not hazardous to our health and replace them with bulbs containing material more toxic than lead.

Don't you see even a little bit of problem with that?


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I didn't know that.

I'll have to look into it.


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2011)

manifold said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



OK, you win.

snopes.com: CFL Mercury Light Bulbs


I'll be stocking up on incandescents starting this weekend.


----------



## Ravi (May 17, 2011)

You don't have to buy cfls...which are no more dangerous than the flourescent bulbs that have been around for decades. If you are that terrified there are still other options.


----------



## uscitizen (May 17, 2011)

CrusaderFrank said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I suspected that you operated outside the constitution.


----------



## uscitizen (May 17, 2011)

They took my Kodachrome away too.
But industry did it not the govt.


----------



## rdean (May 17, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > SAY WHAAA??...
> ...



You mean "Romneycare".  Oops.


----------



## rdean (May 17, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> They took my Kodachrome away too.
> But industry did it not the govt.



I demand "choice".  Just not for women.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 17, 2011)

rdean said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > They took my Kodachrome away too.
> ...


Yeah, murdering babies sucks......It takes a real scumbag to make that CHOICE.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 17, 2011)

rdean said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...


Yep......That too. But at least we have a model to show that the failure of it is in the beginning stages so, in a sense, Romney did us a favor.


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2011)

KissMy said:


> They banned Freon R-12 almost 20 years ago but you can still buy it. Mexico or some other country will make them & get them in the USA somehow.



i think cfl's are a world wide effort....i mean, phasing out the incandescent is a world wide effort....i don't think we will be able to get them from mexico or china....  let me see if i can find the info on this that i had read....


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2011)

YES, a WORLDWIDE effort.



> Phase-out of incandescent light bulbs
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> LED lamp, efficiency class A
> Tubular-type compact fluorescent lamp is one of the most popular types on the European market
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase-out_of_incandescent_light_bulbs


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 18, 2011)

Zona said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Government banned beta?


----------



## uscitizen (May 18, 2011)

I liked analog cell phones.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I liked analog cell phones.



I still favor rotary phones.  Bummer for me.


----------



## uscitizen (May 18, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I liked analog cell phones.
> ...



How many kids today know what "dialing" a number means?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

How many of you who support the banning of the incandescent have used the LED lights that this article was touting?

How about the CFL lights we have had for a while?

You know that crappy light quality of many of the CFL bulbs, well multiply that by 5 for the light quality from the LED bulbs, they really suck.

I bought one thinking "heck this uses even less than these CFLs and maybe the light will be decent from them"  Nope, I was wrong, i'm sticking to my CFLs in lights that are on a lot and my incandescents in the bathroom and where I read.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I liked analog cell phones.
> ...



I have a rotary phone on the wall at my house and an old Bell telephone too that I still use.  Hasn't broke in over 20 years.

Oh and my cell phone is ancient, lol


----------



## uscitizen (May 18, 2011)

I use CFL's virtually everywhere.

No problems.  I have had 2 go bad in 5 years.

Rmemeber you can get CFL's in different wavelengths of light.


----------



## uscitizen (May 18, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



You are unamerican!  You should throw that old one a away and get a new iPhone or somesuch.   Join the disposable society age man.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I use CFL's virtually everywhere.
> 
> No problems.  I have had 2 go bad in 5 years.
> 
> Rmemeber you can get CFL's in different wavelengths of light.



Yeah I dont mind the CFLs all that much, i just dont like them when im reading for the most part (sorry if that made you figure out why i use the others in the bathroom ).

I've been using them for a long time and have had about 8 wear out, but that was after i had the bulbs for more than 8 years!   

I like what they do to my electric bill


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I use CFL's virtually everywhere.
> 
> No problems.  I have had 2 go bad in 5 years.
> 
> Rmemeber you can get CFL's in different wavelengths of light.



Myth: _CFLs produce a harsh blue light._
 Reality:  Many now light like ordinary bulbs. Those with a 2,700 to 3,000 Kelvin  (K) number have a warmer, yellower color; 3,500 K                            to 6,500 K bulbs emit a bluer or whiter  light. Energy Star CFLs must include the Kelvin number on the package as  of December.                            Look for CFLs labeled "soft" or "warm" white  for light like an incandescent's, and choose "bright white," "natural,"  or "daylight"                            for whiter light.                         

CFLs, light bulb myths and realities, from Consumer Reports


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

Ravi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I use CFL's virtually everywhere.
> ...



The light still sucks ravi, I know from several years of experience.   Its bearable but not as nice as incandescent bulbs.   

You can post 300 articles saying otherwise but they wont convince me that what I see with my own eyes is wrong .


----------



## uscitizen (May 18, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Well you are still using older bulbs and yes they were not as good as the newer ones.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



some of my bulbs are probably 10+ years old, im not tossing them they still work but I use those ones outside now and put my newer ones with more yellowish light inside.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > BTW a local Lowes recently were selling the flourescent bulbs for $1 each.
> ...


Should the government ban whale oil lamps?  Should the government regulate emmissions into the air, water and soil?  Should the government ban dangerous consumer products?  Is there something in the Constitution about promoting the general welfare?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> BTW a local Lowes recently were selling the flourescent bulbs for $1 each.
> So how does this mandate a person buying the most expensive bulbs?



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Sylvania-29490-23-Watt-Twist-White/dp/B000V77B4K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305722677&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Sylvania 29490 23-Watt CFL Mini Twist 6 pack, Soft White: Home Improvement[/ame]   100w CFL 6pack for 9 bucks

I only know because I just added a 6-pack of them to a movie i ordered to get free shipping, lol.


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Yep. Much easier to whine about old bulbs than get up off your ass and change them.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

Ravi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



I just got some new ones last week and put the older ones outside.  The light spectrum is better but still not as nice as the incandescents.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


I'd be happy to dispose of LOTS of our current society.  I don't believe it's recyclable, so where's the incinerator?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2011)

Again, for me, the basic issue is not whether one is better than another or whether everybody else in the world is doing something.

For me the issue is that the government presumes to tell me what I should prefer and what I should and should not be allowed to buy rather than me deciding that for myself.

If I prefer the brighter more efficient light of an incandescent, I want that to be my choice.  If I don't want to have to follow hazmat rules in order to have light in my home, I would like to have that choice.  If I want the energy savings of the CFLs I like having that choice.  And if I am only one of few who prefers incandescent, the market itself will phase out that product and I will use something else.

I much prefer that the United States do what is best for the United States and not be subservient to the whims of Europe or anywhere else.  And in almost all cases, the free market is far superior to promote innovation, productivity, and prosperity than are government mandates.

I do not want the government to continue to have power to take away more and more of our rights, choices, options, and opportunities.


----------



## Bfgrn (May 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> NEW YORK  Two leading makers of lighting products are showcasing LED bulbs that are bright enough to replace energy-guzzling 100-watt light bulbs set to disappear from stores in January.
> 
> Their demonstrations at the LightFair trade show in Philadelphia this week mean that brighter LED bulbs will likely go on sale next year, but after *a government ban takes effect*.
> 
> ...



Now I won't be able to use my Easy-Bake oven...FUCK!!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Again, for me, the basic issue is not whether one is better than another or whether everybody else in the world is doing something.
> 
> For me the issue is that the government presumes to tell me what I should prefer and what I should and should not be allowed to buy rather than me deciding that for myself.
> 
> ...



Wait hazmat rules?  Ummmm...........uh oh.

Individual liberty FTW


----------



## peach174 (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




Oh yeah, you left have no brains at all. Our Constitution is the only thing that is keeping the far left from becoming a totalitarian type government. And they are spewing this stuff so that you will hate our Constitution.
WAKE UP YOU FAR LEFT DUMMIES !!!!!
Why would you want to lose your freedom and have Government telling you what you can and can not do. That is not what America is.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Again, for me, the basic issue is not whether one is better than another or whether everybody else in the world is doing something.
> ...




The theory is that the high cost of the new LED lighting will inspire people to recycle the product, but I don't believe it is listed as toxic or will require special disposal rules.  I use them in flashlights all over the house, and don't worry about it; however, the verdict is still out on how safe this form of lighting is with prolonged use.

Here's one opinion:



> *Are LED Lights Hazardous To Your Health?*
> by Pete Danko, February 27th, 2011
> 
> Reds are the worst. They have eight times the amount of lead allowed under California law. But all of the light-emitting diodes (LEDs) tested by UC Irvine scientists were brimming with toxins  lead, arsenic and many other potentially hazardous substances  linked to cancer and other horrible diseases and maladies.
> ...



The small amount of mercury in CFLs is highly toxic and does require special handling including requirement that a spent or broken bulb be delivered to a proper disposal center.   That isn't happening though.  Mr. Foxfyre and I do dispose of ours properly as we are in the habit of recycling anyway, but we know many of our neighbors do not and I imagine there are hundreds of thousands who do not.  It's just one little bulb.  One little drop of mercury.  Pitch it in the trash.  It won't make any difference. . . .


----------



## sparky (May 18, 2011)

tough _titty_

i'm a soldier in the green machine movement.  i get all the trade mags, talk it up with the movers/shakers , read 'em for_ years _

Let's not confuse it with some dopey altrusim, it's about corporate _control _, and by gawd _this boy_ knows where his bread is buttered!

soon i'll have my green jackboots issued me, maybe a lightning bolt insignia, and a wind powered propellor beanie

we're going to demonize you energy hogs just like they did the _smokers _, drag you out in the street and stomp on your light bulbs in front of _your kids_ , that'll teach ya's!

and hey, y'all _bought into _this sh*t, so don't be sqealin' like stuck pigs when we do

~S_(GreenMachinecostyouaSpleen)_parky~


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So say I tossed my CFL bulbs in the trash and dropped one at work a long time ago......what does that mean 

Yeah i just toss mine in the work dumpster


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2011)

> So say I tossed my CFL bulbs in the trash and dropped one at work a long time ago......what does that mean
> 
> Yeah i just toss mine in the work dumpster



Mercury is highly toxic to humans and very small amounts can cause severe neurological damage and damage the kidneys.  I have read that levels of mercury in the air can reach unhealthy levels from the mercury in a single broken thermometer.  I'm sure that is also true of a broken CFL so certainly the area should be carefully and thoroughly cleaned and ventilated.

And that CFL tossed in the dumpster in and of itself isn't going to matter much in the grand scheme of things.  But multiplied hundreds, thousands, tens of thousands, millions of times, and I can see some pretty hazardous landfills and risk for people working with the waste.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > BTW a local Lowes recently were selling the flourescent bulbs for $1 each.
> ...



Yes, it should when the use of high energy bulbs damages the environment. 

Both with the CFCs and the LED, there is a large net savings over the lifetime of the bulb. But saving is not a Conservative principle, is it.


----------



## elvis (May 18, 2011)

Old Rocks said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


depends on what you mean by conservative.  I like saving money, so I'm switching to the squiggly bulbs.


----------



## elvis (May 18, 2011)

this link explains it better than I can.

Compact Fluorescent vs Incandescent Cost and Energy Savings Calculator


----------



## KissMy (May 18, 2011)

Mercury Switchs

There is at least a 100 times more mercury in each of the old household thermostats, light switches & tilt switches than in a florescent bulb. These devices have been thrown into landfills for a 100 years. Only recently have electricians & HVAC workers started disposing of these devices semi properly. A friend of mine collected several ounces in a jar from a couple of buildings that were being bulldozed. He used to play with it in his hands just to watch how it moved & shined. He is still alive & well. He stopped playing with it after I told him it was poison.

Large amounts of mercury switches were built into automobiles up until 2003. Hood & trunk lighting tilt switches, ABS Brakes systems, Airbag systems, Alarm systems. Each of these likely contains a 100 times more mercury than a CFL bulb.

CFLs


> Q22 - Do incandescent light bulbs contain mercury?
> 
> Incandescent light bulbs do not contain mercury however their use ultimately releases much more mercury into the environment throughout each bulb&#8217;s lifetime when compared to CFLs. This is because the biggest source of mercury pollution is coal-fired power plants.
> 
> ...


----------



## konradv (May 18, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Again, for me, the basic issue is not whether one is better than another or whether everybody else in the world is doing something.
> 
> For me the issue is that the government presumes to tell me what I should prefer and what I should and should not be allowed to buy rather than me deciding that for myself.
> 
> ...



Got that backwards, didn't you?  The CFLs are more efficient to the tune of about a 75% reduction in energy usage.  Given that, I find the complaints about them to be totally ridiculous.  People scream about energy prices everyday, but when you have an option all you want to talk about are your "rights".  Give me a break!!!  Save that for a REAL issue.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> > So say I tossed my CFL bulbs in the trash and dropped one at work a long time ago......what does that mean
> >
> > Yeah i just toss mine in the work dumpster
> 
> ...



that explains my mental issues  

i take it that my town should have a free disposal for these right?   Im not being silly im serious, i want to throw them out right.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> NEW YORK &#8211; Two leading makers of lighting products are showcasing LED bulbs that are bright enough to replace energy-guzzling 100-watt light bulbs set to disappear from stores in January.
> 
> Their demonstrations at the LightFair trade show in Philadelphia this week mean that brighter LED bulbs will likely go on sale next year, but after *a government ban takes effect*.
> 
> ...




You don't have to buy the LED light dimwit, you can buy an equivalent 100 watt CFL for 2-3 bucks. 


> So...exactly which part of the Constitution covers 'mandating which light bulbs Americans can use'?



The interstate commerce clause. The law only applies to bulbs which enter commerce - if you make your own at home you're A-OK.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > > So say I tossed my CFL bulbs in the trash and dropped one at work a long time ago......what does that mean
> ...



I think Albuquerque has three or four facilities that can accept these bulbs but we are a trade area of more than a half million people.  Smaller towns I don't know.  But that is definitely going to be another problem and more of a recycling/proper disposal issue if a lot of folks have to drive long distances in order to properly dispose of the bulbs.


----------



## sinister59 (May 18, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> NEW YORK  Two leading makers of lighting products are showcasing LED bulbs that are bright enough to replace energy-guzzling 100-watt light bulbs set to disappear from stores in January.
> 
> Their demonstrations at the LightFair trade show in Philadelphia this week mean that brighter LED bulbs will likely go on sale next year, but after *a government ban takes effect*.
> 
> ...



there not ordering, they discontinuing incandescents , you can still get fluorescents .


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 18, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> I think Albuquerque has three or four facilities that can accept these bulbs but we are a trade area of more than a half million people.  Smaller towns I don't know.  But that is definitely going to be another problem and more of a recycling/proper disposal issue if a lot of folks have to drive long distances in order to properly dispose of the bulbs.



The ones i have in my house were bought 3 years ago and they are still running fine. Disposal may not be a huge issue since the last so damn long.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think Albuquerque has three or four facilities that can accept these bulbs but we are a trade area of more than a half million people.  Smaller towns I don't know.  But that is definitely going to be another problem and more of a recycling/proper disposal issue if a lot of folks have to drive long distances in order to properly dispose of the bulbs.
> ...



Well some of us are cheap buggers and bought these bulbs in the late 90's early 21st century.....my originals have been all dying out this year.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I think Albuquerque has three or four facilities that can accept these bulbs but we are a trade area of more than a half million people.  Smaller towns I don't know.  But that is definitely going to be another problem and more of a recycling/proper disposal issue if a lot of folks have to drive long distances in order to properly dispose of the bulbs.
> ...



We've been using them, especially in our mutliple bulb light fixtures, for a long time too.  But we already have had to dispose of several bulbs.  Just three or four little bulbs.  But multiply those three by millions. . . .

Plus when everybody who isn't hoarding incandescents is forced to use them, there will be many many more.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

elvis said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



thats EXACTLY why i bought them all those years ago.

I've heard someone coin them "ObamaBulbs" the other day on the radio 

I bought mine under bush


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I honestly have a case of 60w, 75w, and 100w incandescents in my basement....im waiting to sell them for good money on ebay .

i did this with some mach3 razors one time and made almost $500.00 in 2 weeks......and when i say made i mean profit, not revenue .


----------



## Foxfyre (May 18, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Us too.  And we use them in the multiple bulb fixtures because those fixtures don't have to produce the high light volume we need for some things and they are more energy efficient and they don't burn out as often.

For reading lamps or lighting we use for close work--hobbies, etc.--the incandescents are much better.

As for environmental concerns, if people use more LEDs or CFLs than incandescents trying to get the same quantity and quality of light, there won't be that much energy savings.  And those promoting energy savings as necessary to save the environment don't seem to want to even discuss the toxic disposal issues.


----------



## manifold (May 18, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> > So...exactly which part of the Constitution covers 'mandating which light bulbs Americans can use'?
> 
> 
> 
> The interstate commerce clause. The law only applies to bulbs which enter commerce - if you make your own at home you're A-OK.



If that's true, then states that cared to could circumvent the regulation via intra-state only manufacturing and sale.  Somehow I doubt they would get away with that.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 18, 2011)

manifold said:


> If that's true, then states that cared to could circumvent the regulation via intra-state only manufacturing and sale.



I doubt that's even realistically possible. In the modern day almost all commerce is interstate.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Thats basically how i use lighting too.

BTW I notice that where i use 60w incandescents I need to use 20w (75w equivalent) CFLs to get an acceptable level of brightness.   still use less electricity though....i just bought 23w/100w equivalent ones and man they are nice and bright after a few minutes.


----------



## manifold (May 18, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > If that's true, then states that cared to could circumvent the regulation via intra-state only manufacturing and sale.
> ...



Horsefeathers.  It could be accomplished very easily.

Build a manufacturing facility in your home state.

Produce light bulbs.

Sell them to retailers in your home state.




OohPooPahDoo said:


> In the modern day almost all commerce is interstate.



Irrelevant point.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 18, 2011)

manifold said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Manifold is correct.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 18, 2011)

manifold said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



LOL! Produce them from what, thin air?



> Sell them to retailers in your home state.


Only to retailers not involved in interstate commerce - wouldn't leave very many.



> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > In the modern day almost all commerce is interstate.
> ...


its kinda relevant when it comes to the Constitution as the Constitution grants Congress authority to regulate it.


----------



## manifold (May 18, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LOL! Produce them from what, thin air?



The same materials that have always been used Einstein. 



OohPooPahDoo said:


> *Only to retailers not involved in interstate commerce *- wouldn't leave very many.



Bullshit.  Go read up on Gibbons v Ogden lest you continue to spout ignorance.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> its kinda relevant when it comes to the Constitution as the Constitution grants Congress authority to regulate it.



It's completely irrelevant since we're talking about intra-state commerce, which you retardly assume is not possible.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I use CFL's virtually everywhere.
> 
> No problems.  I have had 2 go bad in 5 years.
> 
> Rmemeber you can get CFL's in different wavelengths of light.



if you ever break one....dont use a vacuum.....use a broom and open a window....thats what i was told from the CEQA...( The California Environmental Quality Act ).....


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 18, 2011)

manifold said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! Produce them from what, thin air?
> ...



And all manufactured in the same state. OK.



> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > *Only to retailers not involved in interstate commerce *- wouldn't leave very many.
> ...



Already have. Don't see your point.



> It's completely irrelevant since we're talking about intra-state commerce, which you retardly assume is not possible.



It pretty much isn't anymore.


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...






Yes incandescents require no exotic materials that have to be imported from foreign countries.  If you wanted to be truly assinine about it all materials needed to manufacture lightbulbs are readily recycled from old cars piled up all over creation.   When you are making basic things you get to use basic materials.


----------



## edthecynic (May 18, 2011)

westwall said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


75% of world Tungsten production comes from China. The US has only 3.2% of the world's Tungsten reserves. We import about 1/3 from China and about 1/4 from Russia and we get about 1/3 from recycling, you know what CON$ are against.


----------



## The Gadfly (May 18, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Again, for me, the basic issue is not whether one is better than another or whether everybody else in the world is doing something.
> 
> For me the issue is that the government presumes to tell me what I should prefer and what I should and should not be allowed to buy rather than me deciding that for myself.
> 
> ...


Precisely! Once more, the elite, our supposed "best and brightest" (what a joke!), are forcing the rest of us to do what they (the elite) think is best for us. Horsedung! What do the rest of we the people have to do to rid ourselves of these statists, elitist control freaks (no matter what party they belong to? What? Revolt! Hell, if that what it takes, I am just about ready; enough is enough, and this is about as petty, meddling, and stupidly arrogant as it can get. We need two things desperately in this country: a new breed of politician, and a far weaker central government for them to control! I'd prefer anarchy to this sorry spectacle of politicians and petty bureaucrats, drunk with power. I don't know what we'll throw in Boston harbor this time, but the entire congress (preferably well weighted down with lead, to keep the scum from floating to the top)) would be a good start!


----------



## rdean (May 18, 2011)

The Gadfly said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Again, for me, the basic issue is not whether one is better than another or whether everybody else in the world is doing something.
> ...



The "elite".  Hilarious.  Better to stick with 100 year old technology then use what comes from the "elite".  Republicans hate "elite".  They prefer old and stupid.


----------



## rdean (May 18, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Is it a "death wish"?


----------



## whitehall (May 18, 2011)

How the hell did the administration ever get away with promoting light bulbs made with toxic heavy metals as being "green"? If you read the instructions (how much paper does it take to instruct the public how to screw in a lightbulb) you have to call in a haz-mat crew if you break one of those mercury based light bulbs. Sometimes you break one over your head and are showered with toxic stuff in your eyes. How green is that? How do you trade off energy logic when the president takes half a dozen 747's to Norway to campaign for a Chicago winter Olympics that ain't gonna happen. It's all a liberal shell game.


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...






You don't have to use tungsten boyo.  There's a lightbulb burning in a fire station in Livermore California that has burning continuously for 110 years now, guess what no tungsten!

Livermore's Centennial Light


----------



## uscitizen (May 18, 2011)

Can a company refuse to sell products to out of state residents?


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Can a company refuse to sell products to out of state residents?






Of course.


----------



## uscitizen (May 18, 2011)

I think I will become a light bulb smuggler.

I forsee lots of lightbulb stores just accross the border in mexico in the future.


----------



## Queen (May 18, 2011)

Toro said:


> Thanks for this PC. It reminded me that I've got to start hoarding light bulbs soon.



Why would you hoard light bulbs when the fluorescent bulbs cost $1?


----------



## uscitizen (May 18, 2011)

Queen said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this PC. It reminded me that I've got to start hoarding light bulbs soon.
> ...



I dunno,  It is kind of a religious or political thing to oppose the squiggly bulbs for some.
Like electric cars and such.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 19, 2011)

westwall said:


> Yes incandescents require no exotic materials that have to be imported from foreign countries.


Uhh, inter*state* commerce dude.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 19, 2011)

whitehall said:


> How the hell did the administration ever get away with promoting light bulbs made with toxic heavy metals as being "green"?




How the hell do you get away with not including the extra mercury released in the production of the extra energy needed to run incandescents in your computations?



> If you read the instructions (how much paper does it take to instruct the public how to screw in a lightbulb) you have to call in a haz-mat crew if you break one of those mercury based light bulbs


 Great then stop tossing them against hard surfaces for fun. sorry but if breaking a light bulb is a regular occurrence for you maybe you should have someone else handle your light bulbs.


> Sometimes you break one over your head and are showered with toxic stuff in your eyes.


 Why would I do that?


> How green is that?


Its stupid. Stop breaking lightbulbs over your head moron.


> How do you trade off energy logic when the president takes half a dozen 747's to Norway to campaign for a Chicago winter Olympics that ain't gonna happen. It's all a liberal shell game.



Dude shut the fuck up, you're a moron.


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yes incandescents require no exotic materials that have to be imported from foreign countries.
> ...







Uhhhh, no kidding dude.  You could make the point that anything imported to make them could be controlled because it is coming from another state.  I pointed out that all materials could be readily found INTRA STATE, do try to keep up.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 19, 2011)

westwall said:


> I pointed out that all materials could be readily found INTRA STATE, do try to keep up.



To make the same incandescent you can buy in the stores now? Don't think so. Definitely not for a reasonable price and in enough quantity for mass scale production.

If you wanna make your own incandescents for your own use no law will stop you - if the bulb never enters commerce you're fine.


----------



## Cootaloot (May 19, 2011)

Forgive me I did not read all the way throw this so if it has been said already sorry......if they ban bulbs douse that mean all bulbs and just leave the $50 led....fill me in on this


----------



## sparky (May 19, 2011)

One really needs delve into the history of the green machine to appreciate the depth and breath of it. Consider, the ball started rolling 2 decades ago>

Energy Policy Act of 1992 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

most of you don't even know you can't build /renovate/retrofit _legally_ without addressing the specifics, and that's because there's few energy cops

not _so far_, that is.....

*BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 19, 2011)

Queen said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this PC. It reminded me that I've got to start hoarding light bulbs soon.
> ...



Because the light quality of those bulbs sucks.


----------



## sparky (May 19, 2011)

*We're not cheap, but got lucky
Mysterious and funky,
We're altogether kooky,
The Green team Family. 

If your house is a museum.
We'll be along to see 'em
we  really are a screa-um.
The Green team Family*


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I think I will become a light bulb smuggler.
> 
> I forsee lots of lightbulb stores just accross the border in mexico in the future.



great idea.

here are some hints on where to hide them






or if that is too exciting, try smuggling lightbulbs & snakes


----------



## rdean (May 19, 2011)

whitehall said:


> *How the hell did the administration ever get away with promoting light bulbs made with toxic heavy metals as being "green"?* If you read the instructions (how much paper does it take to instruct the public how to screw in a lightbulb) you have to call in a haz-mat crew if you break one of those mercury based light bulbs. Sometimes you break one over your head and are showered with toxic stuff in your eyes. How green is that? How do you trade off energy logic when the president takes half a dozen 747's to Norway to campaign for a Chicago winter Olympics that ain't gonna happen. It's all a liberal shell game.



You know you are talking about the Bush administration, right?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > *How the hell did the administration ever get away with promoting light bulbs made with toxic heavy metals as being "green"?* If you read the instructions (how much paper does it take to instruct the public how to screw in a lightbulb) you have to call in a haz-mat crew if you break one of those mercury based light bulbs. Sometimes you break one over your head and are showered with toxic stuff in your eyes. How green is that? How do you trade off energy logic when the president takes half a dozen 747's to Norway to campaign for a Chicago winter Olympics that ain't gonna happen. It's all a liberal shell game.
> ...



they do now 

Whitehall, check out when the whole "ban the bulbs" thing went down, the dates, you will see what dean means.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



It was a Democratic Congress policy, but a Republican President signed the bill.  But it doesn't matter one whit whether they have a "D" or an "R" beside their name, the effect of taking away choices, opportunities, options, and freedoms is the same for the American people.

And honestly people, if we don't wake up in a big hurry here and start smelling the stench and cleaning it up, there is going to be more and more and more of this.

If CFLs and LED lightbulbs are so superior to incandescents, just put them on the market and promote the hell out of them.  And if they are the better or more desirable product, the American people will buy them.  If incandescent bulbs become too undesirable to be profitable, the manufacturers will discontinue making them.

The only thing the government should be doing is teaching and promoting energy conservation.  They should not be micromanaging it.


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2011)

Does the govt force people to buy lightbulbs?

Many people are content to sit in the glow of the TV screen with no lights on.
No lights on but someone is home.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



We dont disagree here  or on the rest of that.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 19, 2011)

What a kooky World we live in. Some people are actually flabbergasted that anyone would suggest allowing the People to have the right to decide which light bulb they want to use. Man,what happened to these people? The Government should not be banning light bulbs and forcing Citizens to buy their preferred light bulbs. It's just wrong. Lets give Freedom a chance instead. How bout it Government?


----------



## konradv (May 19, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> What a kooky World we live in. Some people are actually flabbergasted that anyone would suggest allowing the People to have the right to decide which light bulb they want to use. Man,what happened to these people? The Government should not be banning light bulbs and forcing Citizens to buy their preferred light bulbs. It's just wrong. Lets give Freedom a chance instead. How bout it Government?



Don't think much of anyone that's going to hang their hat on this.  What fool would want to dpend 300% extra for lighting?!?!  Only libertarians who consider their personal feelings paramount, even when it comes to their own et!!!  None of the given reasons seem worthwhile and they all boil down to, "because that's what I want".  Many of these same people will wail about government policy that hampers the development of new oil fields, but somehow it's a crime to extend the life of the old ones!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2011)

konradv said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > What a kooky World we live in. Some people are actually flabbergasted that anyone would suggest allowing the People to have the right to decide which light bulb they want to use. Man,what happened to these people? The Government should not be banning light bulbs and forcing Citizens to buy their preferred light bulbs. It's just wrong. Lets give Freedom a chance instead. How bout it Government?
> ...



The Government's job should be to enact whatever regulation is absolutely necessary and ONLY that which is necessary to prevent irrevocable damage to the enviroment or intolerably unhealthy conditions for uninvolved citiziens.  Apart from that it should then encourage private industry to explore, upgrade, improve, increase, and develop all energy sources.  Then it should get out of the way and let private enterprise get it done.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 19, 2011)

LibocalypseNow said:


> What a kooky World we live in. Some people are actually flabbergasted that anyone would suggest allowing the People to have the right to decide which light bulb they want to use. Man,what happened to these people? The Government should not be banning light bulbs and forcing Citizens to buy their preferred light bulbs. It's just wrong. Lets give Freedom a chance instead. How bout it Government?



Oh please. The government has regulated all sorts of electronic devices sold in commerce for decades. You've only got your panties in a fucking bunch over this one because the right wing media tells you to. Why aren't you bitching about not being able to buy leaded gasoline?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > What a kooky World we live in. Some people are actually flabbergasted that anyone would suggest allowing the People to have the right to decide which light bulb they want to use. Man,what happened to these people? The Government should not be banning light bulbs and forcing Citizens to buy their preferred light bulbs. It's just wrong. Lets give Freedom a chance instead. How bout it Government?
> ...



Do you at all see this as bit by bit, bill by bill, initiative by initiative, regulation by regulation, and mandate by mandate the government taking away the rights, choices, opportunities, and options of the people and transferring more and more power to the government?

That doesn't bother you in the least?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Jesus fucking Christ, you'd buy a black and white tube TV if someone told you that you weren't allowed to buy them.

Sorry but I the only incandescent bulbs I need are the little chandelier ones and those are excepted. Nor do I need leaded gasoline. I'm sorry you can't buy leaded gas.


Did you know you're not allowed to use a horse drawn carriage on the interstate?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 19, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Noting your non sequitur comments and asking you to answer the question.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



What about my answer would lead to believe I am bothered in the least that I won't be able to buy ancient technology just so I can burn more energy for the fuck of it?


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2011)

The bulb banning is a corporate driven mandate.  Less power used means less power plants need to be ocnstructed and the power grid does not require costly upgrages and expansion.


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2011)

I want my toilet back that uses 5 gal per flush!
I want my house built with no insulation to save costs.
I do not want a safe car with air bags seat belts and crumple zones.  And safety glass?  I want my face shredded in a 10 mph impact.

I want to go to the drug store and buy Morphine without a prescription.
3 yr olds should be able to buy whiskey.

Sheesh wake up people and stop being political puppets.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> The bulb banning is a corporate driven mandate.  Less power used means less power plants need to be ocnstructed and the power grid does not require costly upgrages and expansion.



 Less broken windows means less work for window repairmen, I guess we should all go toss a baseball through our neighbors window right now.

Less power WASTED means better overall economic efficiency.


----------



## manifold (May 19, 2011)

This should alleviate some concerns about accidentally shattering a CFL in your home.

At least it does for me.

Safety Incandescent Lamps, Compact Fluorescent Lamps | Shat-R-Shield CFL



> Shat-R-Shield offers plastic-coated, shatter-resistant / shatterproof compact fluorescent (CFL) lamps. A versatile, high-efficiency
> replacement for incandescent lamps, Shat-R-Shield CFLs offer superior performance with longer life, lower wattages - lower utility costs,
> fewer relamping cycles and safety from the risks of broken glass.
> 
> ...



But I can still see people just chucking them in the trash just like many do now with button cell batteries.


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2011)

manifold said:


> This should alleviate some concerns about accidentally shattering a CFL in your home.
> 
> At least it does for me.
> 
> ...



Excellent point how many whining of the CFL's actually dispose of their old toxic batteries properly?


----------



## rdean (May 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Since Obama has been president, it's been difficult for him to get anything passed.  Why?  Because you need a 60 to 40 majority in the Senate to pass anything.  During the last two years of the Bush Administration, the senate was divided 49 to 49 with two independents.  

What the hell is wrong with you right wingers?  It took the Republicans in the Senate AND the Republican president and you want to blame what you don't like on the Democrats?  Really?

You guys better stop or some on the left will think you might be imbeciles.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> The bulb banning is a corporate driven mandate.  Less power used means less power plants need to be ocnstructed and the power grid does not require costly upgrages and expansion.



I figured it was so that 'saved' power could go towards powering the electric cars.


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The bulb banning is a corporate driven mandate.  Less power used means less power plants need to be ocnstructed and the power grid does not require costly upgrages and expansion.
> ...



Yes that would be one aspect of it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



if they pose no danger US....why did i get the answer i got from the State about what to do if one breaks?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > *How the hell did the administration ever get away with promoting light bulbs made with toxic heavy metals as being "green"?* If you read the instructions (how much paper does it take to instruct the public how to screw in a lightbulb) you have to call in a haz-mat crew if you break one of those mercury based light bulbs. Sometimes you break one over your head and are showered with toxic stuff in your eyes. How green is that? How do you trade off energy logic when the president takes half a dozen 747's to Norway to campaign for a Chicago winter Olympics that ain't gonna happen. It's all a liberal shell game.
> ...



you fucking far lefties are behind this shit too Dean......you no doubt have one burning in your ass so you can see where your going.....its been on for years i bet.....


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2011)

December 18, 2007

U.S. Energy Bill Phases Out Incandescent Light Bulb

 The energy bill, which passed the Senate last week and which the U.S. House could pass as early as today, will phase out incandescent light bulbs in the next four to 12 years in favor of compact fluorescents, halogens, and LEDs, USA Today reports.

Under the measure, all light bulbs must use 25 percent to 30 percent less energy than today&#8217;s products by 2012 to 2014. The phase-in will start with 100-watt bulbs in January 2012 and end with 40-watt bulbs in January 2014. By 2020, bulbs must be 70 percent more efficient.

&#8220;The amount of energy that&#8217;s being saved by the light-bulb standard alone is more than has been achieved since 1986 for all appliances combined,&#8221; Earl Jones, senior counsel for General Electric, said in a Bloomberg article. GE recently announced that it was restructuring its lighting business to help the company respond to demands for more energy-efficient products, directly affecting the companies ability to manufacture incandescent 
http://www.environmentalleader.com/2007/12/18/us-energy-bill-phases-out-incandescent-light-bulb/

bush did not veto this?


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> The bulb banning is a corporate driven mandate.  Less power used means less power plants need to be ocnstructed and the power grid does not require costly upgrages and expansion.



no one is banning any bulbs......the wattage a is being toned down.....LED's are supposed to take over in a short time anyway.....they are trying to see if they can get them to burn brighter without burning it out.......


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2011)

rdean said:


> You guys better stop or some on the left will think you might be imbeciles.



i gotcha.....its kinda like what many here think you are Dean......


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 20, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > You guys better stop or some on the left will think you might be imbeciles.
> ...




HEY!  Some of us _know_.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 20, 2011)

I don't like the light that cfl's give off (even newer ones) and they hum - uh, _yes_ they do - and it is bothersome.  Therefore, I'm stocking up on incandescents.  When/if LEDs get up to speed and I like their like and they don't emit any sound I"ll buy them.

The whole point that many are making in this thread is that it isn't the government's job to dictate what companies sell us (not talking about harmful products here so get off of that).  As many have stated ... sell both, promote both and let folks decide what they want to buy.  Not enough people are buying the cfl's now?  Then look at _why _ they're not and solve that problem.   But uncle has no business doing this.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 20, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> I don't like the light that cfl's give off (even newer ones)


Jeez I hope you don't work in a modern building then.



> and they hum - uh, _yes_ they do - and it is bothersome.


Seriously? Never heard em. I'm 33 - maybe you're younger and have a higher pitch range?




> The whole point that many are making in this thread is that it isn't the government's job to dictate what companies sell us (not talking about harmful products here so get off of that).



Congress has the authority to regulate commerce among the states in a manner consistent with our national interests. Its in our national interests to not needlessly waste energy. If we played by your rules we'd all be burning leaded gasoline, the average fuel efficiency of a U.S. vehicle would be around 5 mpg, and thosuands more would die every year in auto accidents from cars that have a lack of sufficient safety devices.


You like the incandescents fine then hoard as many as you can. No doubt one reason there is a lapse of time between the passing of the bill and its taking effect is so folks who are obsessed with ancient technology can hoard it.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> I don't like the light that cfl's give off (even newer ones) and they hum - uh, _yes_ they do - and it is bothersome.  Therefore, I'm stocking up on incandescents.  When/if LEDs get up to speed and I like their like and they don't emit any sound I"ll buy them.
> 
> The whole point that many are making in this thread is that it isn't the government's job to dictate what companies sell us (not talking about harmful products here so get off of that).  As many have stated ... sell both, promote both and let folks decide what they want to buy.  Not enough people are buying the cfl's now?  Then look at _why _ they're not and solve that problem.   But uncle has no business doing this.



Eggzackley!  Give Americans the choice and they'll generally choose the better product.  As previously posted we use CFLs several places in the house because they do last longer and use less energy.  But when I want the highest quality of light, I prefer the 100 watt incandescents.   It is great having a choice.   As CFLs and LEDs are improved, they may eventually be more practical and desirable than the incandescents and, when that day comes, I would phase out the incandescents myself.

Somebody mentioned low flow toilets.  The government didn't mandate those.  Somebody invented and started marketing them and the government, ever more intruding into our lives whether Republicans or Democrats are in charge, decided everybody should use them.  But what savings is there if you have to flush a low flow two or three times and the old style once?    What savings is there is you have to use 3 or 4 CFLs to obtain somewhere near the light quality of one 100 watt incandescent?

Safety glass was never mandated by the government before somebody invented it and it was already in wide use.  Who in their right mind would choose anything different when it is needed?

In most things the free market gets us to where we want to be while leaving our choices, options, and opportunities intact.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the light that cfl's give off (even newer ones)
> ...


one of the reasons i was told the Cfl's will be replaced by LED's in the near future......a LOT of people cant stand the light they give off.....it will and can trigger migraines or just a nice headache in some people like Epileptics.....


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 20, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> one of the reasons i was told the Cfl's will be replaced by LED's in the near future......a LOT of people cant stand the light they give off.....it will and can trigger migraines or just a nice headache in some people like Epileptics.....



I'm sorry your were told wrong by a bunch of fear mongering righties. The law actually doesn't give a shit if its CFL or LED or even incandescent, as long as the _efficiency_ standard is met.


Guess what will happen if there are enough people that don't like the light given off? The free market will come up with a way to fix that while still meeting the energy standard.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Safety glass was never mandated by the government before somebody invented it and it was already in wide use.  *Who in their right mind would choose anything different when it is needed?*



talk to Dean.....he knows the answer to that question.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 20, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > one of the reasons i was told the Cfl's will be replaced by LED's in the near future......a LOT of people cant stand the light they give off.....it will and can trigger migraines or just a nice headache in some people like Epileptics.....
> ...


really?.....i was told wrong?.....the light from these CFL's dont bother anyone?......and how you got what you said from what i said ...is beyond me.....


----------



## Ravi (May 20, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Safety glass was never mandated by the government before somebody invented it and it was already in wide use.  *Who in their right mind would choose anything different when it is needed?*
> ...


I don't know if he does or not, but in 1977 Federal law set the rules on safety glass....not because they "wanted" to but because apparently manufacturers weren't widely using it.


----------



## manifold (May 20, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Guess what will happen if there are enough people that don't like the light given off? The free market will come up with a way to fix that while still meeting the energy standard.





I love it when left-wing progressives herald the free-market as a some sort of panacea.

The irony is so thick you could scoop it with a spoon.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 20, 2011)

manifold said:


> I love it when left-wing progressives herald the free-market as a some sort of panacea.



I'm sorry my actual viewpoints don't conform to your narrow minded stereotypes of what you'd like my viewpoints to be.

The market has already been producing CFL's that get closer and closer to the spectrum of incandescents. The new law provides obvious financial incentive to produce technology that makes them even closer. Do you deny that financial incentive motivates business?


----------



## manifold (May 20, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> I'm sorry my actual viewpoints don't conform to your narrow minded stereotypes of what you'd like my viewpoints to be.



No need to apologize for your ignorance, I harbor no such expectations concerning your viewpoints.




OohPooPahDoo said:


> The market has already been producing CFL's that get closer and closer to the spectrum of incandescents. The new law provides obvious financial incentive to produce technology that makes them even closer. Do you deny that financial incentive motivates business?





Talk about warped logic...  Government regulation bolsters free-market incentive.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 20, 2011)

manifold said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry my actual viewpoints don't conform to your narrow minded stereotypes of what you'd like my viewpoints to be.
> ...



Well sometimes it does look like that, but usually if you look below the surface, the regulation is either affecting the competition negatively, or somebody is getting paid out of the people's treasury to conform to the regulations, or the government has succeeded in taking control of even more of the people's everybody existence.  But those who think this is what the government is for point to "progress" with pride.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 25, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



congresbulbs is actually the most accurate.


----------



## PixieStix (May 26, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Very interesting way to make a few dollars


----------



## uscitizen (May 26, 2011)

What about being forced to use digital broadcast TV?


----------



## PixieStix (May 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> What about being forced to use digital broadcast TV?




Not much difference, really


----------



## uscitizen (May 26, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > What about being forced to use digital broadcast TV?
> ...



Yep, both actions made us buy more Chinese stuff.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> What about being forced to use digital broadcast TV?



Is it the government forcing us to do that?  Or the manufacturers/broadcasters?  There's a huge difference between these two things.


----------



## uscitizen (May 26, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > What about being forced to use digital broadcast TV?
> ...



The govt aka the FCC.

However you do make a point.  there is little difference between the govt and manufacturers/corps now.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 27, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I wasn't forced as I already had it but yeah, too much chinese stuff in my opinion.  

Try to NOT buy chinese products, its freaking hard!


----------



## nitroz (May 27, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



You are telling me.

It's extremely worrisome.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Which part of the constitution allows individual rights to coprorations?



Explain how the government can violate the rights of a corporation without violating the rights of the people who own them.



uscitizen said:


> Which part allows the regulation of drugs both prescription and non prescription?



No part.  the federal government has no business regulating drugs of any kind.



uscitizen said:


> Which part allows prohibiting the marriage of gays?



None, but marriage laws are a state issue.  The 10th Amendment protects the right of states to implement marriage laws.


----------



## rdean (May 29, 2011)

rdean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NEW YORK &#8211; Two leading makers of lighting products are showcasing LED bulbs that are bright enough to replace energy-guzzling 100-watt light bulbs set to disappear from stores in January.
> ...



I wonder why the right is addicted to lying to America?  Odd that.

Right-Wing Media Still Misinforming About Money-Saving, Energy-Efficient Light Bulbs

We keep a light on in the kitchen 24/7 since one of the people living here is 77 years old.  It's in an adjustable cone shaped lamp that sits on the kitchen table.  We use it to read by.  It's very bright and it did cost 40 bucks.  But it's cool and very bright.  It's so amazing that when you touch it, it feels cool.  You don't have to worry about burning your hand and it's rated for 50,000 hours.  That's 5 years.   At 90% less power.

Regular bulbs are rated at 1,500 hours.  That means we were changing this bulb about 6 times a year.

So, 90% less power and don't have to change it for 5 years?  It contains no mercury and the parts can be recycled.  Do the math.  By time I have to change it again, they will probably cost $5.

I think it's hilarious you could "bake" with a bulb using 100 year old technology.  Conservatives do like to stick with the old ways.  I guess we should be lucky they aren't campaigning for candles made from whale blubber.






One by one, leading lighting manufacturers are rolling out LED replacements for those increasingly obsolete incandescents. The latest comes from Osram Sylvania with its new 14-watt A Line LED bulb, the Ultra A19, designed to replace the 100-watt incandescent.
According to Sylvania, the latest addition to its A-Line series produces 1,500 lumens and provides up to 86% energy savings over its incandescent counterpart.

Sylvania's New LED 100 Watt Replacement


----------



## Polk (May 29, 2011)

Let me guess... Up next: Why are we denied the freedom to use lead paint?


----------



## rdean (May 29, 2011)

Polk said:


> Let me guess... Up next: Why are we denied the freedom to use lead paint?



Yea, let the market decide.

China's Poisoned Milk Scandal Spreads - BusinessWeek


----------

